# Tread threshold



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

This is my first iPhone attempt of posting a thread and pic. 

Because I do a lot of older homes there is commonly a well worn (usually fur or oak) doorway tread. 

What system would hold up best to this type of wear?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ps. iPhone cameras in a otterbox case are crap. Sorry for the painful pic.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Floor oil.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Does that go with something that's been previously painted numerous times?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sure, thou in that picture I don't think stripping down to bare wood is out of the question. Any industrial floor paint would be the durable choice.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

In that case it looks like it could be taken down. The front door would be more work. 

Because its such a small amount I was thinking I should just do a colour (black) and just use for all houses.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

oil prime..............2 coats finish ............latex/oil, doesnt matter cause after time nothing will hold up in that area so i dont even bother gettin fancy anymore


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing walked on will last. Plain and simple. Don't over-think this subject because everyone should already know their threshhold :jester:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i mixed half gallon ebony stain with a quart of black oil paint and quart of oil poly and did 2 coats on my work bench an tell you what it held up like a champ so far .............been 3-4 yrs an i beat the hell out of it ............wipes clean with a wet rag also ...................maybe you could just stain that threshhold??


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

We always cleaned off our thresholds if they were in bad shape, stained them with dark stain and clear coated them with a poly. We were always on the game by getting them covered from the day the doors were installed so there was very little cleaning.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Oil + two coats is what I do....looking and wondering if there was a better option.....the beauty of Painttalk is asking is low investment.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Urethane modified porch and floor paint.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Sure, thou in that picture I don't think stripping down to bare wood is out of the question. Any industrial floor paint would be the durable choice.


I was going to suggest something along those lines. 

That tread looks to be worn well enough that stripping it would be a pretty quick and simple process. Finish with waterborn floor poly.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

At first I was thinking the obvious floor enamel as well. But damn if the strip and stain isn't even better imo. Ebony. Two coats on oak. Call it good. I will remember that one.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually...now seeing this pic on my computer monitor, it doesn't look that bad aside from the stark shadows, but the pic quality itself is passable.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The last one I did a couple years back I ended up stripping, sanding, stain, and finished with a few coats of BM Staysclear. Looked great and StaysClear is rated for floors, and I figured it would look better as it wore down. The interior floors were hardwood so the transition worked well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes speaking of Stays Clear, I was selected to test the new gennex stays clear and it is by far the toughest wb clear I have ever seen. A lot harder than the old stays clear, and once you build few layers and it gets a full 8-10 hr cure its really hard to sand and remove a lot of material.

I am doing a review of it, and a piece on wood finishing but here are some of the pics I have grabbed along the way. I will be re coating my red oak floors soon, and it will be what I use on them. 

Check out this album, wonderful depth with just three coats on this bare oak test board.

https://picasaweb.google.com/johnsonhomeco/Earlex


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> At first I was thinking the obvious floor enamel as well. But damn if the strip and stain isn't even better imo. Ebony. Two coats on oak. Call it good. I will remember that one.


 
not sure what you have layin around but if you have black paint an black stain then add some paint to a bit of stain ...........the paint will give the stain some body ........little bit of paint at first , test some an see what works for you ...........


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

The combo you mentioned for your workbench sounds like a great recipe indeed.

And Tonyg that looks like good workmanship imo


----------

